# localhost points to Library/WebServer/Documents



## wuk (Jan 4, 2005)

Hello,

I would like to instal Phpnuke localy on my powerbook G4 and been working my way until i had to test my php

it works but in 
      localhost/Library/WebServer/Documents 
and not 
       myname/sites 

how do I redirect this one ?

Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## smithy (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi wuk, welcome to the forums. Well this happened with me, but it didnt really matter where it was basically. If you really need it in the sites folder go ahead and change it, however i just have draged an alias into the sidebar into finder and just drop everything in there. You can change it by all means by changing the location the webserver config file. I found a good tutorial on the net from this website. 

http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2001/12/07/apache.html

Theres some very good tutorials there on customizing ApacheWebserver eg. custom error pages etc. 

Hope this helps but in all honesty if you dont really need the local host folder to be in the sites folder, i really wouldnt worry about it. Goodluck


----------



## wuk (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks Smithy

I'll check those tutorials, and try to go on anyway...
A long night waiting for me   
thanks


----------

